#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-10
<Itxshell> buenas maviel
<Itxshell> buenas darkness51
<Itxshell> buenas locobot_5
<Itxshell> hi ubuntulo1
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> hola Itxshell!!!
<Itxshell> Ahhh! que bonito saludan acá
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> XD
<Itxshell> maviel,  tiene que emosionarse a dar un curso
<Itxshell> que tema le interesa para los viernes
<Itxshell> ?
<Itxshell> y que hora quiere ?
<maviel> rayos, nose
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> solo que este viernes no puedo...
<Itxshell> gyro no entra al canal en eso estoy con el hablando
<maviel> jaja digale que entre
<Itxshell> pongamonos de acuerdo un curso cada uno
<maviel> jaja okis
<Itxshell> yo ahorita doy linux a las 7
<Itxshell> a las 8 llevo ingles
<maviel> de la madrugada?
<Itxshell> y a las 9 doy elde mantenimiento
<Itxshell> see
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> eso es demasiado temprano
<maviel> :(
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> bueno llegue ud. a las 10
<Itxshell> ¬¬ ve esta demasiado concentida
<maviel> podria llegar como a las 9
<maviel> pero no a las 7
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> ok ok
<Itxshell> yo si llego a las 7
<Itxshell> a ver y como que quiere dar?
<maviel> hay no, pobre de usted
<maviel> jaja ni idea
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> yo me levanto todos los dias alas 4:30
<maviel> :S
<maviel> usted no duerme
<Itxshell> y me acuesto entre 2 y 3
<Itxshell> casi no
<Itxshell> entre 3 y 4 horas
<Itxshell> es mas que suficiente
<Itxshell> mire esta el de linux introducción
<maviel> jaja yo con 3 o 4 y media paso tranquila tambien
<Itxshell> que se puede dar ya sea con ubuntu o con openSUSE
<maviel> ese seria solo teoria?
<Itxshell> buenas sr. gyroIRC
<maviel> :S
<Itxshell> mmm no
<maviel> hey aparecio gyroIRC
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> el de introducion a linux implica explicar la primer semana que el linux y como funciona
<maviel> aja
<Itxshell> segunda semana instalacion todos los metodos
<maviel> ah ok
<Itxshell> 3 semana uso de las herramientas
<Itxshell> 4 semana comandos basicos de consola
<Itxshell> tambien esta el curso de mantenimiento de pcs
<maviel> y de cuantas horas es?
<Itxshell> ese lo estoydando yo
<Itxshell> 1 hora
<maviel> ah ok
<maviel> no es tanto tiempo
<Itxshell> los viernes es de 2 horas
<Itxshell> de lunes a jueves
<Itxshell> es una hora al dia
<maviel> ah ok...
<Itxshell> los viernes son dos horas ala semana
<maviel> igual no es tanto
<Itxshell> no no
<Itxshell> es sencillito
<Itxshell> ademas ubuntu es noble
<maviel> ¬¬
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> esta libre office o OpenOffice
<maviel> libreOffice <3
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> bueno, por mi no hay problema
<Itxshell> y tambien esta el curso de line de comando de linux
<Itxshell> si tienen otra propuesta?
<Itxshell> falta quien de diseño
<maviel> con Gimp?
<Itxshell> Gimp y Inkscape
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> y no he podido conseguir a nadie que use blender
<gyroIRC> Miren esta pagina, me encanta como la nutre esa gente !!
<gyroIRC> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/download-of-the-week-byobu/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<maviel> mm* todos los diseñadores que conozco, o son mac o son microsoft
<gyroIRC> toda es buena
<maviel> jaja siiiiiiii!!!
<maviel> yo los sigo en twitter :D
<maviel> podriamos hacer uno de videojuegos en linux :D
<maviel> yo creo que gyroIRC puede dar ese
<maviel> jajajaja
<Itxshell> bueno no creo que nos presten el lab. para juegos jaja
<Itxshell> pero si seria bueno uno de Android
<Itxshell> ando unas tablets con android
<Itxshell> son tremendos juguetitos
<gyroIRC> galaxy ?
<Itxshell> que buena paginaesa
<gyroIRC> maviel, yo tambien los sigo !
<Itxshell> no le habai puesto mucha atención antes
<gyroIRC> tienen contenido de todo tipo
<gyroIRC> y buenos ensayos sobre el software libre y demas temas
<Itxshell> eso veo
<Itxshell> muy buena
<maviel> :D
<Itxshell> entonces por que otro curso se animan?
<maviel> mm* nose
<maviel> :S
<maviel> beh, se cayo gyro...
<maviel> fijo no quiere dar talleres
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> maviel,  jaja se nos cayo el pobre gyro
<maviel> naaahhhh yo creo que se desconecto
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> re bienvenido a ubuntu-hn sr gyroIRC
<gyroIRC> gracias Itxshell , hace dias no me caia
<gyroIRC> pero el trabajo me tiene distante
<maviel> jaja
<Itxshell> bueno repartamonos los cursos jajaja
<maviel> Itxshell, no le haga caso, fijo esta viendo discovery
<maviel> jajajaja
<maviel> :P
<maviel> bueno
<gyroIRC> na, hoy toca mucho trabajo
<maviel> :(
<maviel> pobre
<Itxshell> muy serio es ud sr gyroIRC
<Itxshell> para trabajar eso es bueno
<gyroIRC> ya pesa la noche
<maviel> siiiiiii, yo tengo sueño, pero tengo que terminar un ensayo basura
<maviel> :(
<gyroIRC> si empieso a sentir dolor son el simple hecho de estar despierto... eso es malo ?
<maviel> mm* malo no creo, raro si...
<maviel> yo ando con dolor en la muñeca T_T espero no tengan que enyesarla de nuevo
<maviel> :(
<gyroIRC> lo mi son las rodillas
<gyroIRC> solo acostado se alivia.....
<maviel> :S estamos fregados...
<maviel> yo es que hoy me golpearon en defensa
<maviel> T_T
<gyroIRC> que dias aquellos en los que dormia 8 o 9 horas... aaaaahhhhhhhh !!!!
<gyroIRC> ...
<maviel> jaja siiiiiiiiiiii, hacen falta esos dias
<maviel> gyroIRC... mira!!! http://www.cuantocabron.com/me_gusta/postura-de-sentarse-en-clase
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> aja
<Itxshell> risueños
<maviel> jajaja risueños porque?
<Itxshell> tremenda platica de reumas
<maviel> jajaja si verdad
<maviel> es la edad
<Itxshell> jaja quien los lee dice estos son dos señores de 50 minimo
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<Itxshell> andaba arreglando un mueble
<Itxshell> y regreso y leo puros achaques
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> la Costa....lada de años
<Itxshell> sr gyroIRC el dolor en las rodillas es por crecimiento
<Itxshell> solo se el calmara con ibuprofeno
<Itxshell> al ir a dormir
<maviel> jajaja, cuando deje de crecer se le va a quitar
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> maviel, ojo con la bursitis
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> el Hombre osea varon deja de crecer entre los 21 y 23 años
<Itxshell> mientras es muy doloroso
<maviel> jaja nop, sq hace unos años me hice un esguince
<Itxshell> las mujeres entre los 17 y 20
<maviel> y nunca fui a rehabilitacion...
<Itxshell> pero ojo con el uso del raton
<maviel> xq nosotras dejamos de crecer a menor edad?
<Itxshell> por que evolucionamso mas rapido XD
<Itxshell> jajajajajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> eso sip
<Itxshell> es broma
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> nahh!
<Itxshell> somos diferentes en procesos Hormonales
<maviel> crecemos mas rapido
<Itxshell> pero si la mujer madura ams rapido para poder ser madre
<maviel> :P
<Itxshell> mmmm no
<Itxshell> maduramos mas rapido hormonalmente
<maviel> jaja sip, solo que hay niñas que se toman esa madurez muy temprano
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> la mujer tiene dos periodos de crecimiento notable
<Itxshell> el varon crece constantemente
<maviel> huy, ellos crecen de un solo
<Itxshell> mmm madurez y libertinaje son cosas diferentes
<maviel> jaja sip
<Itxshell> pero fisicamente la mujer madura mas rapido
<Itxshell> pero los varones son mas altos
<Itxshell> en promedio
<maviel> sip, jajaja
<Itxshell> yo no uso mas yeso ahora esmejor ponerse una Ferula
<maviel> solo mire a gyroIRC...
<maviel> huy no, a mi no me funciona la ferula
<Itxshell> que hace el mismo papel de un yeso y incomoda menos
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> se la quita?
<maviel> sip
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> yo me fracture la muñeca en Diciembre
<maviel> :O
<Itxshell> y fue la derecha y hasta casi me volvi zurda
<Itxshell> en el pc
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jajaja
<maviel> me imagino como sufrio
<maviel> ajajaja
<Itxshell> nahh si hacia lo mismo
<Itxshell> pero si dolia por el frio
<maviel> eso es lo peor
<maviel> y sigue doliendo siempre
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> sr gyroIRC se ha fracturado?
<Itxshell> :0y a los que les ponen clavos
<maviel> huy esos sufren mas
<Itxshell> si yo vicomo ponian eso y es terrible
<Itxshell> uhhh ya me voy jaja cuando yo vengo el sr gyroIRC  ni habla
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> uhhh! darkness51 sigue en vigilia
<Itxshell> 0-o aguanta mas que nosotros
<maviel> ve que le dije, sq como esta usted gyroIRC no me molesta
<Itxshell> XD
<Itxshell> sr gyroIRC  me han puesto quejas de ud.?
<Itxshell> ¬¬ es eso cierto?
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> jaja el silencio otorga...
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> maviel,  segura que es a ud. a quien hay que defender?
<maviel> :O claro!!!
<Itxshell> jaja ok
<maviel> gyroIRC no se defiende, xq sabe que es verdad lo que digo
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> que prefieren en un dominio .org
<Itxshell> .com
<Itxshell> .info
<maviel> mm* .org?
<maviel> digo yo...
<Itxshell> digamos ubuntuhn.org
<maviel> aja
<Itxshell> o ubuntuhn.com
<maviel> o nose si lo dejamos con el .com para que la gente se acuerde de la pag...
<Itxshell> en nuestro caso seriamos ubuntuteg.com
<Itxshell> o den sugerencias
<maviel> con el .com creo que esta bien...
<Itxshell> o el .hn
<maviel> mm* pero para usar el .hn no requiere un cobro extra?
<Itxshell> si
<Itxshell> en todos hay que pagar
<Itxshell> uhh esto es un monopolio
<maviel> yo se, pero me parece que los .naciones son mas caros que los globales
<Itxshell> que no hay ningun lugar donde reg lso dominios gratis?
<Itxshell> XD
<maviel> jaja
<Itxshell> si son mas caros
<Itxshell> los de naciones
<Itxshell> una consulta
<maviel> aja
<Itxshell> https://secure.netfirms.com/register/registration.bml?origin=45&domain=opensusehn.com&amp;domainoffercode=495domain01o&amp;page=1&amp;from=lookup&amp;flowid=20&amp;promos=495domain01o
<Itxshell> me equivoco o allí dice sin costo?
<maviel> tiene razon
<maviel> XD
<Itxshell> pero
<Itxshell> y entonces
<maviel> supongo que es gratis
<maviel> jajajajaja
<Itxshell> pero en que consiste privacy en action?
<maviel> creo que es para los correos
<Itxshell> ahhh
<Itxshell> pero no se puede usar para la pagina?
<maviel> nose
<maviel> ahi dice que es mas para que la informacion privada este protegida
<maviel> y que no todos la puedan ver
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> bueno, yo ya me voy a dormir... estoy que muero de sueño
<gyroIRC> volvi
<gyroIRC> me dolia todo, me recoste y casi no regreso
<maviel> naaaaaaaahhhhhh
<gyroIRC> gracias a Dios no me he fracturado
<maviel> fijo te fuiste a ver discovery...
<maviel> jajaja
<Itxshell> jajaja maviel
<Itxshell> mmmm
<gyroIRC> no, pero me dolia todo por estar tanto sentado
<maviel> yo que hice ahora?
<Itxshell> tenga ibuprofeno sr gyroIRC
<Itxshell> jajaja solita cayo en la culpa por que yo no lo dije en tono de regaño
<Itxshell> Xd
<maviel> ¬¬
<Itxshell> jajaja
<maviel> bueno, ya que gyroIRC revivio, yo me voy...
<gyroIRC> descanse maviel
<maviel> le voy a dar tiempo para que se queje de mi con Itxshell
<Itxshell> jaja buenas noches srita maviel
<gyroIRC> Buenas noches !
<maviel> b_noches;
<Itxshell> jajaja
<Itxshell> que descanse
<maviel> jaja gracias
<Itxshell> son las 2 ya
<maviel> :P
<maviel> siiiiii
<maviel> :(
<Itxshell> 0.o que aguante
<maviel> jajaj
<maviel> :P
<gyroIRC> vamos en pique Itxshell , a ver quien se rinde primero
<gyroIRC> pero me declaro perdedor, no estare por mucho
<Itxshell> jajajaja
<gyroIRC> que %$#&#/%$#  es el error http 500... puede ser cualquier COSA !!!
<gyroIRC> ya llegue a la parte de "as lo que puedas"
<gyroIRC> porque lo que debo parece inalcansable
<gyroIRC> ok, buenas noches, me retiro de la sala
#ubuntu-hn 2011-05-14
<gyroIRC> saludos a todos
<Itxshell> buenas gyroIRC podria unirsenos a la sala de flisl gyroIRC
